# Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Boot Failures



## jklomp (29. März 2013)

Hallo PCGames Hardware eXtreme Community,

ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem Desktop PC. 
Vorerst mal die Konfiguration:

[Mainboard] Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H (F12e)
[CPU] Intel Xeon E3-v1230 @ 3,3GHz
[RAM] 16GB Corsair Venegance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
[NT] 480 Watt be quit! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
[VGA] Sapphire 11200-14-20G OC Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 7850, 2GB)

Ansonsten ist noch eine Samsung 830 als Systemplatte und zwei weitere SATA Platten angeschlossen.

Die Symptome:
Ich bekomme leider immer wieder beim anschalten des PCs die Fehlermeldung angezeigt, dass ein "Boot Failure" erkannt wurde. Es wird mir angeboten, das BIOS wieder zurückzusetzen und neuzustarten oder ins BIOS zu gehen. Weiterhin bekomme ich sporadisch während des normalen Betriebes von Windows 8 64Bit den Fehler "AMD Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde zurückgesetzt" .

Folgendes wurde bereits unternommen, war aber erfolglos:
- Windows 8 x64 neu aufgesetzt
- Grafikkarte getauscht / Treiber aktualisiert (auch BETA Treiber ausprobiert)
- RAM getauscht
- RAM getestet (MemTest86+ & Windows 8 RAM Diagnose)
- CPU getestet (Prime95)
- BIOS F11 fürs Gigabyte Board


Was kann das Problem sein? Ist das Board vielleicht defekt?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Board zu testen?

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch ein paar windige Tipps, ansonsten bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als das Board zurückzuschicken?


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2013)

Die BIOS-Version F12e ist doch ein Beta-BIOS. Ich würde mal die F11-Version ausprobieren.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. März 2013)

GuteN Morgen *jklomp*

Bitte folgendes testen,
1- BIOS auf F11 Flaschen  => http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-h77-d3h_f11.exe (immer defaults laden nach dem updaten)
2- Mit ein anders Netzteil bitte testen
3- nur 1 RAM Riegel auf RamBank 1 testen
4- Keine StromsteckerLeiste nutzen sondern direkt an die Dose mit dem PC

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (30. März 2013)

Hallo GBTTM,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Unter dem F11 BIOS treten leider die gleichen Fehler auf, wie auch mit F12e.
Das Netzteil ist direkt und ohne Steckerleiste an der Steckdose angeschlossen, ein anderes Netzteil habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung.
Da ich allerdings keine Probleme unter Volllast (3D Mark, Prime94, ...) feststellen konnte, würde ich einen Defekt im Netzteil auch eher ausschließen.

Der PC läuft nun seit 3 Tagen recht stabil mit einem RAM Riegel (die Idee nur einen Riegel zu benutzen, kam mir auch bereits).
Wenn dies wirklich der Fehler ist, was kann ich unternehmen um beide RAM Riegel zu nutzen?

Grüße
jklomp


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. März 2013)

Hast du die beiden ram in die richtigen slots gesteckt. (laut handbuch)? 

Mfg


----------



## jklomp (30. März 2013)

Hallo Dragon AMD,

die beiden Riegel stecken in Slot 1 & 3 (laut Handbuch die richtigen Steckplätze für den Dual Channel Mode).

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. März 2013)

Das ist gut. Könntest sonst auch den 2 und 4 nehmen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, bitte nutze 2+4 und teste nochmal  Moment hast du für den RAM die VOlt richtig lauft spec eingestellt ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (31. März 2013)

Heute morgen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die SPD Timings sich zu den getesteten Timings unterscheiden (Quelle). Im BIOS sind auch die 9-9-9-24, also die SPD Timings, eingetragen. Ist es sinnvoll die Timings mal auf 10-10-10-27 zu stellen? Kann hier der Hund begraben sein?

Die Riegel stecken jetzt auch in Slot 2 & 4, danke euch.
Wenn das allerdings der Fehler ist, muss doch was mit dem Board nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. März 2013)

Ist denn der RAM in der KompListe von diesem MB aufgezählt ? 
Bitte setzte die Werte manuel ein und teste noch mal .

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (31. März 2013)

Hallo GBTTM,

speziell mein RAM nicht, allerdings ein anderer der gleichen Produktfamilie. 
Die Timings habe ich nun manuell hoch gesetzt.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal wieder testen und abwarten, ob der Fehler wieder auftritt.

Grüße


----------



## Bits-Bytes (31. März 2013)

jklomp schrieb:


> Hallo Dragon AMD,
> 
> die beiden Riegel stecken in Slot 1 & 3 (laut Handbuch die richtigen Steckplätze für den Dual Channel Mode).
> 
> Grüße



Hallo jklomp,
genau hier liegt dein Problem, wenn du den RAM in Slot 1 und 3 steckst läuft das Board nicht im Dual Channel.
Schaue bitte ins Handbuch Seite 16, denn Slot 1 und 3 sind in diesem Falle die beiden äusseren (rechts)
Steck den Ram in Slot 1 (ganz rechts), und Slot 2 (dritter von rechts) dann sollte alles automatisch erkannt und eingestellt werden.
Und nimm die Bios-Version F11.
Hast du im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt?

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. April 2013)

Moin Moin wie ist der Stand der Dinge ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (1. April 2013)

Hallo Bits-Bytes,

Tatsache, du hast recht. Laut Handbuch sind die beieinander liegenden Slots 1&3, sowie 2&4.
Aus Intuition habe ich wohl angenommen, dass sie einfach von rechts nach links durchnummeriert sind.
Also korrigiere ich mich: Die Riegel stecken in Slot 1&2 und nicht in Slot 1&3. Danke für den Hinweis!
Ja, AHCI ist eingestellt.

@GBTTM:
Ich habe jetzt nochmal auf F11 geflashed und die RAM Timings manuell auf 10-10-10-27 gestellt.
Bisher ist noch kein Fehler aufgetaucht, aber zufriedenstellend fände ich die Lösung nicht, da der RAM ja eigentlich mehr kann. 
Es kann ja auch eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass man die SPD Timings ignoriert und selbst was einstellt (ist ja kein billig RAM, bei dem man zweifeln könnte ob das SPD richtig programmiert ist).

Da der Fehler auch nur selten auftritt und für mich nicht reproduzierbar ist, ist es schwierig zu sagen, ob das System nun stabil läuft oder nicht. 
Ich werde aber Bericht erstatten, ob und wann der Fehler wieder aufgetreten ist.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. April 2013)

Moin,

Sind die Timing 10-10-10-27 so laut spec ? Wenn ja wie lauten dann die "mehr" Einstellungen ? was ist wenn du diese manuell einstellst ? 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (3. April 2013)

Die Timings sind laut SPD 9-9-9-24. 
Was meinst du mit "mehr" Einstellungen? Die Timings hatte ich manuell eingestellt, wie oben geschrieben.

Ich habe auch den Gigabyte Support mal angeschrieben.
Dort kam die Antwort, dass das Netzteil unterdimensioniert ist und das NT 20-22 Ampere pro 12V Anschluss bringen sollte.
Kann das sein? 480 Watt sollten doch mehr als genug sein für mein Setup?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. April 2013)

Moin Moin

Ich meinte mit "mehr" höher Takten wie von Hersteller Angeboten RAM  

Das mit NT kann sein und mit ein kleinen Test kann man das überprüfen. Hierfür einfach die VGA ausbauen und den PC so testen (Hat deine Xeon eine intere GPU ?) wenn nicht, eine kleinere VGA wenn vorhanden testen 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## grenn-CB (3. April 2013)

@GBTTM
Der Xeon E3-1230v2 hat keine iGPU ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1230 v2 (8M Cache, 3.30 GHz)


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. April 2013)

Danke für die Info Grenn-CB  Deswegen schrieb ich wen nicht dann bitte eine kleiner VGA testen wenn vorhanden  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (4. April 2013)

Laut Corsair Webseite sind die RAM Riegel mit 10-10-10-27 getestet, aber auf 9-9-9-24 programmiert.
Im eXtreme Memory Profile ist auch 9-9-9-24 eingetragen. 
Ich habe jetzt nochmal das XMP aktiviert und geschaut, ob die Werte richtig übernommen werden:
Der MIT Report spuckt die richtigen Werte aus: 9-9-9-24 bei rund 1600MHz.

Wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, werde ich wohl das Netzteil wechseln müssen, auch wenn es mir komisch vorkommt, dass das die Fehlerquelle sein soll.
Irgendwie scheint mir das Ganze verhext, vor allem weil die Meldung "boot failure detected" recht selten und nur sporadisch auftritt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. April 2013)

Danke für deine Rückinfo, bitte halt uns auf dem laufenden  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (6. April 2013)

So, leider gab es heute wieder den Fehler "AMD Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde zurückgesetzt".

Ich habe mir soeben ein neues Netzteil bestellt (genau jenes, welches der GIGABYTE Support vorgeschlagen hat).

Hoffentlich behält der Support recht und es liegt am Netzteil. Ich werde das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (7. April 2013)

Dein NT (E9 CM 480Watt) ist völlig ausreichend, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt (ausser defekt).
Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer, deswegen gehe einmal bitte folgende Schritte durch.
1.Überprüfen ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist (auch mit den richtigen Kabeln), sitzt alles richtig (CPU, RAM, Graka, Kabel, CPU-Kühler, Mobo).

Um ein Software Fehler ausschließen zu können.
2.Bios reset
3.Bios nochmals flashen auf F11
4.Bios reset
5.Im Bios von IDE auf AHCI stellen (sonst nichts im Bios verstellen)
6.Deine Systemplatte formatieren, und Windows neu aufsetzen.
7.Aktuelle treiber installieren (für alle komponenten)

Sollten dann die Probleme immer noch auftreten, ist ein Hardwaredefekt nicht auszuschließen (aber eher z.B. SSD, RAM, Mobo).
Welche Mobo Version hast du 1.0 oder 1.1?

Gruß


----------



## jklomp (7. April 2013)

Danke für die Hinweise Bits-Bytes!

Das Netzteil ist nun eh bestellt und wird auch mal den Weg in meinen PC finden. Wenn dies angekommen ist, werde ich es mal einbauen und deine Schritte durchgehen.
Da ich im Moment noch meine Thesis schreibe, habe ich leider nicht die Zeit mein Windows komplett neu aufzusetzen. Der Schritt muss noch zwei Wochen warten.

Interessant finde ich deine Aussage über die SSD.
Da mein Mitbewohner genau die gleichen Komponenten (bis auf Netzteil und Festplatten) verbaut hat und bei ihm die Fehler nicht auftreten, 
wäre es interessant zu wissen ob es auch an der SSD oder anderen Platten liegen kann?
Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es an einer Komponente liegt, die unterschiedlich zu der Konfiguration meines Mitbewohners ist.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Moin Moin 

Schauen wir mal was der NT Tausch mit sich bringt 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (10. April 2013)

So, das neue Netzteil ist drin. Mal schauen ob es Besserung mit sich bringt.

@GBTTM
Weißt du, ob für das Mainboard eher 5V oder 12V Power wichtig ist?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. April 2013)

Grüß dich , was meinst du mit 5 oder 12V ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (11. April 2013)

Ja, ein Netzteil hat ja immer 3,3V, 5V und 12V Spannungen. Die 3,3V zB sind vor allem wichtig für den RAM. 12V sind wohl wichtig für moderne Grafikkarten. 5V für die CPU etc ..
Mit was versorgt sich das Mainboard hauptsächlich? Die Chipsatz, Controller etc müssen ja versorgt werden, aber bei was für einer Spannung?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. April 2013)

Ok hab Verstanden , hier für bitte ich dich meine Kollegen aus dem Support an zu rufen unter der NR 0402533040  da bekommst du die genauen Werte  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (12. April 2013)

Okay, danke. Da leider gerade eben der gleiche Fehler wiederholt aufgetreten ist, schließe ich das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle aus.
Das neue Netzteil hat leider keine Besserung gebracht.

In einer Woche werde ich eine frische Windows Installation aufsetzen und schauen ob es was bringt - Hoffnung habe ich da aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. April 2013)

Wir kommen der Ursache näher  Gruß GBTTM PS Danke für deine Geduld


----------



## jklomp (12. April 2013)

So, also ich habe es inzwischen geschafft den Fehler zu reproduzieren.
Bei folgendem Vorgehen, kommt früher oder später die  Fehlermeldung "Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." :

- SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2013 starten
- Werkzeuge -> Burn-In-Test
- Einleitung & Konfiguration überspringen
- Bei Benchmarks nur "Bandbreite GP (GPU/CPU/APU)" auswählen
- Alle anderen Einstellungen so lassen, wie sie sind (7 mal "Vorwärts" klicken).
- Test starten

Den Test lasse ich einfach im Hintergrund laufen, die Nutzung des PCs ist dann allerdings sehr eingeschränkt.
Nach ein paar Minuten ist es dann soweit und der Bildschirm friert erst ein, dann wird er schwarz und anschließend poppt die Fehlermeldung auf.

Interessanter ist es nun auch schon zweimal passiert, dass mein Mauszeiger auf einmal riesig geworden ist. Was kann das denn sein?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. April 2013)

Grüß dich, hast du mal eine andere VGA getestet ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (12. April 2013)

Ja, sogar mit 2 anderen noch (steht auch im ersten Thread).
Jedes mal mit einer neuen Windowsinstallation, ohne Treiberleichen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. April 2013)

ok ... ich nehme an du hast auch den Ram ausgiebig getestet (Prime95) ? gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (12. April 2013)

Den RAM habe ich mit MemTest86+ getestet. Prime95 habe ich auch über Nacht laufen lassen, aber das testet doch die CPU?

Ich habe heute Mittag mal den Test aus SiSoftware Sandra für einen RAM Riegel gestartet. 
Beim ersten Anlauf gab es einen Bluescreen mit der Meldung:



> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0xa0000001 (0x0000000000000005, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 041213-9984-01.



Nach einem Neustart habe ich das Ganze wiederholt. Kein Bluescreen mehr, dafür der altbekannte Fehler "Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt."

Ich werde nun mal den RAM Riegel tauschen und testen ob es mit dem anderen funktioniert.


----------



## jklomp (12. April 2013)

Gerade eben auch ein Bluescreen mit dem 2ten RAM Riegel ... Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende - was kann das sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. April 2013)

Prime Testet auch dem RAM, bitte mal den RAM einzeln testen, sprich nur einer auf dem Board und den anderen raus nehmen. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (15. April 2013)

Habe ich doch bereits gemacht, es ist das gleiche Problem. 
Habe zusätzlich auch noch beide Channel mit nur einem RAM Riegel getestet. Trägt leider nicht zur Problemlösung bei.

Habe auch mal die Grafikkarte in den zweite PCI-E x4 Slot gesteckt: Keine Verbesserung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. April 2013)

Ok, bitte nimm nochmal mit unserem Support unter den nr 0402533040 Kontakt auf und bespreche nochmal alle getanen Schritte. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (23. April 2013)

Hallo GBTTM,

danke für den Hinweis, der Telefonsupport konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen und hat mich an Sapphire vertröstet.

Falls ich eine Lösung finden sollte, werde ich sie euch mitteilen.

Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. April 2013)

Danke dir und bitte hallte uns am laufenden, danke Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (29. April 2013)

Hey!

Jetzt habe ich die 3te Grafikkarte drin und immer noch das gleiche Problem ... 
Es liegt also definitiv nicht an der Grafikkarte.

Grüße vom Ratlosen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. April 2013)

Moin Moin

Wie wäre es du schickst das MB mal zur Überprüfung ein ?

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (30. April 2013)

Hey GBTTM,

ich kann mir durch meine Arbeit leider nicht erlauben für mehrere Tage PC-los zu sein. Soweit ich weiß bietet Gigabyte auch keinen Vorraustausch an, oder?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. April 2013)

das kannst du mit dem Fachhandel Besprechen und dieser Bespricht es mit uns. Bitte versuche es und teile mir mit wie es ausgeht. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jklomp (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo GBTTM,

um dieses Thema abzuschließen:

Ich habe das GA-H77-D3H gegen ein neues getauscht, leider blieb das problem erhalten.

Nun ist ein ASUS P8Z77-V PRO drin und alles läuft super, wirklich schade da ich eigentlich von Gigabyte überzeugt bin.
Vielleicht hatte ich einfach nur 2mal hintereinander Pech.

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juni 2013)

Grüß dich *jklomp*

Kein Problem, ich danke dir dennoch für deine Geduld und die Möglichkeit die versucht zu haben zu helfen  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juni 2013)

Da alles jetzt geklärt ist wird dieser Topic geschloßen  Gruß GBTTM


----------

